# xset -r or xset r off appear to do nothing in xrdp session



## decuser (Oct 19, 2015)

Is there a way to turn off keyboard repeat in an xrdp(8) session? `xset -r` / `xset -r off` work to disable keyboard repeat in a KDE session on the machine, but when I access the machine remotely using xrdp, the commands do not appear to work.


----------

